# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Gestopt met de pil

## daphnebakker

ik ben gstopt met de pil wil graag zwanger worden 
maar kun je wel zomaar met de pil(migrinon 30)stoppen
en hoe breken je je ovulatie

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Daphne,

Tuurlijk kun je zo stoppen met de pil! Je moet er alleen wel rekening mee houden dat het een tijdje kan gaan duren voordat alles weer helemaal normaal op gang loopt, bij de een is het binnen een maandje al, bij de ander duurt het een aantal maanden.

Succes!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

